# moose



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

anyone else see the big moose about 15 miles north of fargo on saturday? It was standing in a field right by the interstate.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I saw the moose last night on my way to Fargo at about 6:30 PM. It has been seen between Argusville and Gardner on the West side of the Interstate. It was about 1/2 mile from the road. The person I was with said that earlier this week they saw it even closer to the road. You can't miss it!


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

She has been hanging out in that cut corn field by mile marker 83 for at least 3months. I got to Fargo from Grand Forks a couple of days a week and see her almost every day.


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

That dang moose is like a statue, she's been there for a while now.


----------



## weasle_trapper (May 10, 2005)

Havent seen a moose for a while. Always use to see them, always wanted to hunt them too. :sniper: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## get'em (Mar 24, 2004)

Has anyone seen any moose in M5. I am going to start my look for my moose soon and I was wondering if anyone had a good place to start.


----------

